# مركز التدريب على مكافحة الحريق



## رمزة الزبير (4 نوفمبر 2010)

التدريب العملي هو أهم الوسائل لضمان قدرة وكفاءة رجال الإطفاء على القيام بإطفاء الحريق ويجب أن تتوفر وسائل المحاكأة للظروف الفعلية حتى يكون التدريب ناحجاً مثل مركز التدريب والذي يشمل على سبيل المثال :
برج التدربب.
حجرة حرق.
منصة.
تماذج محاكأة للمعدات والإنشاءات على سبيل المثال خزانات وقود لو كان جهة التدريب مؤسسة نفطية.
منظومات إطفاء مصغرة.
إنشاء مثل هذه المراكز في العادة يكون مكلف جداً و للمواصفات الخاصة التي يجب أن تتوفر في إنشاءات التدريب. 
نرفق ملف هو عبارة عن مسودة nfpa 1402 
نتمني من كل من يملك النسخة عن تلك المواصفة أو معلومات أو مستندات في ذات الخصوص المشاركة في هذه الصفحة ولكم جزيل الشكر مسبقاً.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مواصفة جيدة
وأضم صوتي لصوتك
*من كل من يملك النسخة عن تلك المواصفة أو معلومات أو مستندات في ذات الخصوص
المشاركة في هذه الصفحة*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نرفق ملف يوضح مواصفات برج التدريب على الحريق.


----------



## سعد العادلى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 نوفمبر 2010)

التدريب على مكافحة الحريق يعتبر مخاطرة في حد ذاته إذ لم يكون هناك الأستعداد اللازم في حالة حدوث أي طارئ.
نرفق ملف يوضح بعض الحوادث التي حدثت أثناء التدريب على مكافحة الحريق.


----------



## eng.zahid (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهووور راائع بارك الله فيك... وياريت تنزل ملفات بالعربي لتعم الفائدة


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علاء السلمان (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

